# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  African Dwarf Frogs & Chytrid Help

## AnnelyseD

Hello! I'm new here. After reading lots of solid advice from the shadows, I've decided to join :-).

I'm hoping someone might be able to give me advice on ADFs and Chytrid. After being able to keep frogs alive for years at a time, I've been having a lot of trouble keeping new frogs alive the past months. They tend to only last a week to two months before they suddenly perish. 

They have the same pattern every time. Perfectly healthy, eating, active, then suddenly they are staying at the surface, trying to climb out of the water, and begin to get scrappy skin. They thrash and die.

I have a 10 gallon aquarium. My water parameters are good. I've tested it and have had multiple pet stores test it and tell me it's perfect. I've also kept healthy tetras in the same aquarium this entire time with my ADFs and have had no deaths from them.

So after much frustration and research, my conclusion is that I got sick frogs from a pet store and sadly have likely been infecting my new frogs from exposing them to the aquarium water :-(. 

Since I'm quite certain it's Chytrid, I bought Lamisil to start treatments on the single frog I currently have. The other one died suddenly last week after thriving for two months :-(. I have read up on nuking the tank with bleach/water and plan to do that. 

What i am wondering is if there's a safe way to reintroduce my frog back to the tetra aquarium? My plan is to nuke the tetra tank the frog is currently in, move the frog to a quarantine tank, do lamisil treatments on frog, then keep it in a quarantine tank for two months (nuking the quarantine tank each time while frog is in a treatment cup before putting the frog back)? My concern is that some Chytrid spores might return to the tetra tank via the moisture on the fish after I nuke it and return them to it. Will the Chytrid die off in the tetra aquarium after two months with no frog host?

Any wisdom or advice on this matter would be appreciated. Thank you in advance!

Annelyse

----------


## Silver Ninja

Instead of Nuking the tank, clean it with hydrogen peroxide first, then rinse it out with water that you would use for the tank.  Discard the water & wipe dry with a link free cloth.  Wash any artificial plants & other decorations the same way.  Live plants have to be treated with a bleach solution or tossed out.

After some research, I found out that Chytrid is a common fungus with fresh water species.  The highest temperature it tolerates is 76 degrees F.  I keep my tank at 78-80 degrees F (ADFs can tolerate temperatures to 82 degrees F) & it seems to keep it at bay.  Keeping the tank clean is the next priority.  I do a "spot" clean daily to remove recent debris (especially eggs) & do a 30% water change weekly.  Also, make sure you change your filter regularly, so it doesn't circulate back into the tank.

Good luck!

----------

